# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Ẩm thực >  Bánh bèo Đà Nẵng

## nguyetnt

Du lịch Đà Nẵng- Không thiếu món ngon, Đà Nẵng thật sự thu hút du khách bởi những món ăn đa dạng và ngon lành của miền đất xứ Quảng này. Một trong số đó có thể kể đến là món bánh bèo. Không bật lên cái tên xứ sở, cũng không phải thức ăn độc quyền của Đà Nẵng vì bạn có thể bắt gặp gánh bánh bèo ở bất cứ đâu, từ Huế, Nha Trang, đến tận Sài Gòn. Nhưng – nhiều người lại ưa thích bánh bèo Đà Nẵng một cách đặc biệt. 


Bánh bèo là một món bình dân như chính cái tên của nó. Người dân Đà thành dễ dàng thưởng thức món ăn này bất kể khi nào họ muốn, ở bất kể ngã phố nào. Bánh bèo có nhiều loại. Bánh bèo tai thì nhỏ nhỏ bằng cái lỗ tai, được sắp lện dĩa khi ăn. Một loại khác là bánh bèo chén, được đúc sẵn trong chén tròn, khi ăn thì ăn ngay trong chén.


Bánh bèo được làm từ bột gạo để cho ra những loại bánh bèo có màu trắng đục, tô điểm trên đó là màu đỏ gạch của tôm thịt. Người Đà Nẵng thường gọi đó là nhưn bánh bèo, thứ nhưn này được làm từ tôm, thịt cá, ướp gia vị rồi sấy khô trên than hồng. Thực khách khi ăn không còn mùi tanh mà lại có cảm giác bùi bùi, béo béo. Đó là nhưn khô. Ngoài ra, bạn cò được thưởng thức nhưn làm từ thịt nạc, nấm mèo … người ta hay gọi là nhưn ướt. 


Nhưng hơn hết, món bánh bèo được mọi người ưa thích lại nằm ở bí quyết nước chấm. Nước mắm ăn kèm với bánh bèo cũng khá giản đơn, là nước mắm pha với tỏi bằm, ớt, nước nguội, chanh và đường , tạo nên vị chua chua ngọt ngọt, dễ ăn. 

Bánh bèo ra lò mỏng manh như cánh bèo trôi dạt, gần gũi với đời sống hằng ngày. Trên chiếc bánh là nhưn làm từ những nguyên liệu dễ tìm, dễ làm với màu sắc tươi mắt, hấp dẫn thực khách. Trên hết, món bánh bèo của Đà Nẵng lúc nào cũng có đủ vị chua, cay,mặn, ngọt như đời sống vất vả mà đượm tình của con người. Và hình như nhà hàng có sang trọng đến mấy thì cũng không bằng 1 gánh bánh bèo bình dân ngay góc đường. Ở đó, thực khách ngồi chồm hổm hay ngồi trên những cái ghế con con xung quanh đôi quang gánh, vừa ăn vừa húp thứ nước mắm ngọt thanh, và nói chuyện rôm rả. 


Bánh bèo nơi đâu cũng có, mỗi miền một hương vị. Ăn bánh bèo Đà Nẵng để biết thêm hương vị của 1 vùng. Là món ăn chơi, ăn vặt, đôi khi người dân Đà Nẵng còn dùng bánh bèo làm bữa chính của mình sự hấp dẫn cả về vẻ ngoài lẫn hương vị của nó.  Đến Đà Nẵng rồi hãy đừng bỏ qua món ngon này bạn nhé!



Thy Thy
Ảnh từ Internet

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo *Đà Nẵng - Ngũ Hành Sơn - Bà Nà - Hội An (3 ngày 2 đêm)* - *Đa Nang - Ngu Hanh Son - Ba Na - Hoi An (3 ngay 2 dem)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *tour du lich Da Nang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Đà Nẵng click vào *du lịch Đà Nẵng* - *du lich Da Nang*

----------


## lunas2

ngon và hấp dẫn quá ta

----------


## khanhszin

òa, ngon quá đi mất thiu

----------


## anhduc83

Bánh Bèo ăn rất ngon, ai chưa thử thì phải ăn thử khi tới Đà Nẵng

----------


## quanghuy00

nói về bánh bèo thì ngon nhất là ở Huế đó các bạn. Bèo, nậm, lọc ở Huế nổi tiếng mà

----------


## Hana

món ngon Đà Nẵng còn rất nhiều đó..^^

----------


## dung89

Mình hổng thích bánh bèo cho lắm

----------

